# I want to Thanks CMHR for helping me with Pal!



## Basketmiss (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to thank everyone at Chances who helped me get Pal, my new Palamino boy... We LOVE him!! He is a Beautiful and Sweet boy..

I am so happy we were brought together...

Missy


----------



## Champ (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulation on getting Pal



he looks like a very handsome boy


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]You are quite welcome from all of us. We are so happy your Christmas dreams came true. Hope he and Giddy will become good friends. [/SIZE]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2009)

How about an update on Pal? I always love hearing updates.


----------

